# Coding Bronchoscopy code 31622



## slucio (May 24, 2012)

When performing a bronchoscopy and the provider does a biopsy, you would code it as 31625?  You wouldn't code it as 31622?  In the explanation of the code 31622 does diagnostic mean you could do a biopsy?  I am trying to find out if I could code a bronchoscopy w/a biopsy as 31622.


----------



## bmaxwell3 (May 24, 2012)

CPT code 31625 is the correct code for the biopsy.  The 31622 code is used when no biopsy is done the diagnositic is considered for the physician to look in to the scope etc. .  Hope this helps!


----------

